# Ordered it, waiting patiently



## ciaran (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok eventually made a decision, for my first espresso machine, just ordered a sage dtp and Eureka mignon, patiently awaiting their arrival.

Been looking for a gaggia classic, watching sale threads and evilbay.

Lost out on a few I bid for, then spotted a review of the DTP. Quick start up time PID and pre-infussion, sold itself.

Sure I will be back on with some stupid question at some point soon. Now to start looking for some beans to grind for when it all arrives (and a set of scales). Wish me luck.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Enjoy. Prob worth getting a fair amount of the same beans when starting out (plus the grinder will need the burrs seasoning if its new) so you can see what happens as you change grind settings. Stick with the double basket and a consistent amount of coffee in and brew out whilst you vary the grind. I find 17 - 18g of coffee in works well in my DTP (some coffees fluff up more so the same weight fills the basket more than others). Dont forget the DTP has pre-infusion so it'll change noise about 9-10 seconds in and start pumping harder, you might not see any coffee dripping for that first period so dont panic. And it 'thumps' when you use the steam wand - again, don't panic


----------



## ciaran (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok so if I hear her shouting about pumping harder, and hear thumping, I shouldn't worry, but expect a cuppa imminently.

Cheers, what is seasoning the burrs? Do I need to do anything specific?

I assume I will waste a fair bit of coffee trying to dial in at first. Got to be an improvement on my Nespresso though, and more environment friendly.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

the burrs in the grinder are machined with very sharp edges. The accepted view is that you need to use them a bit before they reach their best (and also get rid of any remnants of the cutting process). If you can get a kilo or so of rubbish (cheap, really cheap, preferably free) beans to put through before you use for making coffee it that wouldn't be a bad thing. If you speak to wherever you bought them from they may be able to help, or if there is anywhere near you that roasts beans, you can ask them for any old beans they might give you. Might be worth a trip to Exchange Coffee in Clitheroe for both old beans and beans to drink.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

ciaran said:


> Ok eventually made a decision, for my first espresso machine, just ordered a sage dtp and Eureka mignon, patiently awaiting their arrival.
> 
> Been looking for a gaggia classic, watching sale threads and evilbay.
> 
> ...


 Welcome Ciaran, you're not far from where I used to live (Whitworth)


----------



## ciaran (Mar 28, 2013)

pgarrish said:


> the burrs in the grinder are machined with very sharp edges. The accepted view is that you need to use them a bit before they reach their best (and also get rid of any remnants of the cutting process). If you can get a kilo or so of rubbish (cheap, really cheap, preferably free) beans to put through before you use for making coffee it that wouldn't be a bad thing. If you speak to wherever you bought them from they may be able to help, or if there is anywhere near you that roasts beans, you can ask them for any old beans they might give you. Might be worth a trip to Exchange Coffee in Clitheroe for both old beans and beans to drink.


 Thanks for that, I see a trip to clitheroe coming up. (Hopefully they will have some redundant beans spare)


----------



## ciaran (Mar 28, 2013)

Obidi said:


> Welcome Ciaran, you're not far from where I used to live (Whitworth)


 Yep just down the road from me, sunny Haslingden


----------



## ciaran (Mar 28, 2013)

Quick update, mignon just arrived very quick, only ordered yesterday.

Included was a packet of beans to sample and a packet of substandard beans to season burrs.

Very impressed, just need DTP to arrive then we are off.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

That's good service ! Don't mix up the beans


----------



## jameswatson12 (Feb 2, 2019)

thanks for postingg


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Posting what.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Jony said:


> Posting what.


Working his way up to the 5 Post count I'm assuming 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

